# Lunettes



## Nanou91 (13 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour les collègues,
30 ans de métier et c'est la première fois qu'un enfant arrive ce matin avec des lunettes, suite à une visite chez l'ophtalmo.
Ce petit garçon a 2 ans et 2 mois. Il semble bien les accepter.
Mais du coup j'ai peur qu'en jouant, ou lors d'interaction avec d'autres enfants, elles tombent, ou se cassent (branches ou verres).
Avez-vous accueillis des enfants porteurs de lunettes ?
Ça se passe bien ?
Merci pour vos retours.
Bonne journée


----------



## Titine15 (13 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour
J'en ai eu 2 et aucun pb


----------



## mamytata (13 Décembre 2022)

J'en ai eue un, moins d'un an et aucun problème. Les lunettes pour enfants se tordent dans tous les sens sans se casser.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (13 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour

Oui j ai déjà eu des enfants porteur de lunettes et même de cache oeil et tout c est très bien passer 

Faut que les parents mette un cordon a ses lunettes ça évitera qu elle tombe au sol


----------



## liline17 (13 Décembre 2022)

pareil, quand j'ai vu un petit de cet age arriver avec des lunettes, je me suis posé des questions, et ça c'est très bien passé


----------



## angèle1982 (13 Décembre 2022)

Juste faire attention aux plus petits qui peuvent attraper et casser les lunettes de cet enfant car j'ai eu ce cas par le passé !


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Décembre 2022)

Je ne suis pas fan du cordon. Un copain peut tirer dessus ou l'enfant peut le mordiller ou pire. Pour moi c'est non.


----------



## Griselda (13 Décembre 2022)

Oui j'ai eut, il avait aussi bandeau pour les fixer. Il avait aussi un cache sur l'oeil. Ca s'est bien passé.


----------



## zabeth 1 (13 Décembre 2022)

idem chez moi aucun souci avec les lunettes.
Les premiers jours un peu dur de les garder, mais le petit s'est bien habitué et les copains faisaient attention, et j'étais hyper vigilante, qu'ils ne jouent pas avec. 
Et pas de souci avec le bandeau pour faire tenir les lunettes.


----------



## Euphrasie (13 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir,

Ces inquiétudes justifiées vous honorent. Preuve que vous êtes une professionnelle responsable.

J'ai accueilli 1 enfant porteur d'une paire de lunettes + cache oeil. Vraiment aucun souci. 👍 

Au pire, en cas de casse, il y a les  assurances.

Vous pouvez également parler aux parents de votre peur. Ainsi, vous n'allez pas découvrir leur positionnement en cas d'éventuels problèmes...  

Certaines mettent une clause pour "se rassurer" du genre, (ce sont des pistes...) :

_Paire de lunettes de vue ou solaire :

Celle-ci doit être nettoyée quotidiennement par les parents.
Les parents fournissent un étui de rangement.
En cas de détérioration, de perte, de vol de celle-ci, l'assistant(e) maternel(le) n'est en aucun cas responsable._

Ça va aller !


----------



## pommedamour26 (13 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir 
Moi aussi déjà eu une petite fille avec des lunettes jamais eu aucun soucis 
A cet âge là ils s’adaptent très vite même vis à vis des autres enfants aucun soucis et pas de casse ni rien les lunettes enfants sont très solides


----------



## Nounic (14 Décembre 2022)

Idem aucun souci et certain sont "fiers" car il y a des lunettes tellement rigolotes que cela leur fait un petit style bien à eux ...


----------



## Mapoule (15 Décembre 2022)

J'ai encore le cas. Normalement ça se passe bien mais... L'enfant qui en avait a fait une chute, et les a cassées. Notre assurance ne couvre pas dans ce cas là s'il n'y a pas de blessures. Il faut absolument que les parents prennent l'assurance lorsqu'ils achètent les lunettes.
En cas de casse par un autre enfant ou chute causée par un autre enfant, c'est la responsabilité civile de l'enfant en question qui fonctionne et non pas la nôtre. 
Lorsque l'enfant ne veut plus les mettre, c'est un signe que sa vie a bougé. Je le signale aux parents pour les inviter à consulter


----------



## Nanou91 (15 Décembre 2022)

merci pour ces conseils @Mapoule


----------



## Sandrine2572 (15 Décembre 2022)

Sans oublier que quand on active l assurance pour les lunettes bien souvent il y a une franchise


----------



## angèle1982 (15 Décembre 2022)

Euphrasie pas l'assurance de l'ass mat car dans mon cas çà n'avait pas marché et c'est la maman de l'enfant qui avait arraché les lunettes qui a dû payer 🤔... après cela je faisais retirer les lunettes du péri qd il jouait au sol avec les plus petits pas question que cela recommence !!!


----------

